# Implantation bleed or very early period?!



## Khloeee

Hi all, I am a two week wait newbie and not doing very well with all this waiting! *taps fingers impatiently on table* 

This is our first month of TTC. At 12dpo, I started bleeding and it carried on for four days. At first, judging from the timings, I thought it could be implantation bleeding. My cycle is 28 days like clockwork, never experienced an early period before, and this one is 7 days early. But when the bleeding exceeded a few days and became heavier and red, I had doubts again. I've had two negative tests, but my normal period isn't due for another few days so I might have tested too early for a positive result. I have had a bit of nausea (this could be down to all the Easter eggs), and an occasional mettalic taste in my mouth, same as I had during my last pregnancy. 

This bleed has really thrown me, normally I'd just assume I wasn't PG, but it's just so unusual. Can't remember whether I had any early bleeds with my son, as I didn't find out I was PG until 7 weeks. 

Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## planetspa

Hi. I had my baby boy just before xmas. 

I experienced early bleeding before I knew I was expecting him. I thought it was my period arriving early. Then when I took a pregnancy test and it was positive I thought I was having a miscarriage. The bleeding (very light pink) continued for a few days and then stopped. I took another pregnancy test and the line was very dark this time. I also saw the mifwife at my GP surgery. She sent me for an early scan because of the bleeding..... low and behold his little heartbeat was on the screen! Therefore, the bleeding I experienced must have been implantation bleeding. And remember, every pregnancy is different, just becuase you didn't bleed early with your first child it doesn't mean you won't bleed with this one! Good Luck!

oh, I also experience a metallic taste in my mouth quite early on.


----------



## Khloeee

Thank you! I guess I need to hold out until the 14th (when my period will definitely be late and a test should be accurate) before I know for sure either way. Bleeding has varied between brown/pink and light, and then red and heavier like a normal period so it's quite confusing!


----------



## Khloeee

I have an update. 

Impatience got the better of me and I decided I might as well waste another couple of quid and use up my last pregnancy test today, instead of waiting two more days when my usual period would most definitely be late. 

Well, it's faint, but there's most definitely a positive line there. I'm really pleased (although slightly unsure whether the bleeding could have been a very early miscarriage).


----------



## bruno2012

i actually had bleeding last month!! im normally very heavy and crampy, last month? nope, no cramps. bleeding when i wipe, not enough for a tampon, not enough to soak or fill a pad. i couldve experienced this too? ive also had heartburn for the very first time a week ago!! i had really sore boobs, but i bought a new bra so thought it couldve been down to that? i had a runny nose when i was spotting, but didnt have flu. could i of had this too? oh, and i also had something showing underneath my belly bar, welcome to upload a pic if you want to see it x


----------



## planetspa

Fingers crossed for you that it's not a miscarriage. It may be just everything settling down in there. When I was expecting my boy I also tested before my period was late, and it showed a very faint positive line


----------



## bruno2012

I don't think it will be cos it wasn't heavy & I didn't cramp n my bump appeared :) mine won't show up before my missed period as it took 12 week last time, think it will this time:( bleurgh! Thinking I should have a blood test x


----------



## Honeybee73

I am havingr similar symptoms to you. I have only recently come off cerazette 3 weeks ago. Had my period 4 days later which lasted 6-7 days as normal. Had sex Tuesday and then Thursday started cramping, Friday same with brownish pink discharge that got more through out day. Sat serious cramping and heavier, same Sunday, today much lighter.
So it's been a bit like a light period but not sure what to make of it as this would be my second period in 2 weeks if it was!


----------



## MrsHull

I was wondering if you could take a look at my thread post and give me an opinion? I'm new here so I'm trying to get opinions.


----------



## Emzie212

Hi Me and my partner have been TTC for 8 months with no luck :( every month my period arrives. This month we were on holiday at the one of ovulation and thought since we were both relaxed this could be the month 10 days after ovulation a week before my period was due I have started bleeding with absolutely no normal period symptoms apart from sore breasts. It wasn't heavy at first but I had to go to work so used a tampon. It is quite reddy. Is it my period? Thanks (good luck to all others TTC)


----------



## Bigbootylex_8

Hi, this is my first time posting on this post. i have a couple of questions and concern and i hoping i can get some help. i recently had my mirena removed on may 3rd, 2016. around hat time i was ovulating. my fiance and i are ttc. we BD the whole of week of me being fertile. a week later i felt extremely tired, had slight nausea, and frequent urination. then i had dull mild cramps and felt like something of a pinching feeling in my left part of my pelvic area. my period is due may 20th which is tomorrow. usually i get pms symptoms a few days prior of my menstrual. its quite strange because i didnt get any symptoms at all..... However two days ago i had a light light i mean light like baby powder pink light, nothing the next day and today (5/19/16) i had a small amount of blood and it happened only twice when i would wipe. after that there was nothing for the rest of the day. 
drivimg me crazy.... can some one please help me out


----------

